# Minikin V1.5



## Attie

*Introducing the brand new Minikin v1.5. Our newly updated device will have many new functions that will satisfy every vapers needs. With the newly upgraded wattage of 150w for power mode and 120w for temperature control along with individual battery indicators to check for even energy dispersion. The new Minikin will also support a multitude of metals for TC. We also added new modes of TCR and TFR for an even greater customisable experience. There is now a micro USB port for an innovative dual battery charging for convenience.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

@Kolashnikov !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

OMG I WANT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## morras

Eish , was just about to pull the trigger on a minikin , but now I think I will wait for this.....

Is this one also made by asmodus ?

Any idea on when the will land localy ?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Stosta said:


> @Kolashnikov !


 I just ordered mine this morning aaaaaaah

Brand new Minikin 120w for sale. Still sealed in TheCourierGuy packet and arriving tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

@NaZa05 I think we may have a problem here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola

@G-Step

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## G-Step

skola said:


> @G-Step


@skola You're mocking me aren't you?? Hehe! I need one in my life!!


----------



## WARMACHINE

morras said:


> Is this one also made by asmodus ?


Good question


----------



## DrSirus-88

Does anyone have a ETA on these?


----------



## WARMACHINE

it is Asmodus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

G-Step said:


> @skola You're mocking me aren't you?? Hehe! I need one in my life!!



 I would never mock! You and me both!! Not gonna hesitate on pulling the trigger on this one!


----------



## Chezzig

Kalashnikov said:


> @NaZa05 I think we may have a problem here


 It all depends on what colours it comes in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoeB786

I call dibs on tiffany blue


----------



## element0709

@Sir Vape put my name down for a VGOD 1.5 please!


----------



## NaZa05

Kalashnikov said:


> @NaZa05 I think we may have a problem here





Chezzig said:


> It all depends on what colours it comes in



I don't see a problem at all @Kalashnikov children will just have to settle with government education 

@Chezzig I don't care about the colours I will take another black if I have to .

@Rob Fisher I'm just saying if you sell me you VGOD one now while it is worth something I will take it off your hands today  even though I know this is coming

@Paulie these new mods are not helping me spend your money because I want them all

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## G-Step

skola said:


> I would never mock! You and me both!! Not gonna hesitate on pulling the trigger on this one!


No doubt! Locked and loaded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

NaZa05 said:


> @Rob Fisher I'm just saying if you sell me you VGOD one now while it is worth something I will take it off your hands today  even though I know this is coming



Excellent try @NaZa05! Thanks for the really kind offer... but no.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pindyman

is anyone in SA going to be doing pre orders?

I soooo want one of these


----------



## NaZa05

Rob Fisher said:


> Excellent try @NaZa05! Thanks for the really kind offer... but no.



Cant Blame me for trying sir 



Pindyman said:


> is anyone in SA going to be doing pre orders?
> 
> I soooo want one of these



Pre-orders might be a waste of time. A little birdie told me they are coming sooner than we think

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

The VGOD was a Limited Edition.

You won't find them that easy.Not even in the new version.

They are keepers and will be worth at least double the money. LOL


----------



## blujeenz

Anyone know if the aromamizer supreme 24mm will fit on this mod without overhang?


----------



## Mac75

SAVapeGear said:


> The VGOD was a Limited Edition.
> 
> You won't find them that easy.Not even in the new version.
> 
> They are keepers and will be worth at least double the money. LOL



So i will pay you double

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Mac75 said:


> So i will pay you double


Buy a white one. replace the battery cover with a Black one. Limited edition solved

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Kalashnikov said:


> Buy a white one. replace the battery cover with a Black one. Limited edition solved


Yes and write VGOD on it with a white marker.LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Spydro

This is a PSM. 

Minikin V1.5 150W TC Box Mod Preorder Retail: $79.95

Black, White , Metallic Red, Purple. Appears to be same high gloss finish as the VGOD.

asMODus is proud to announce the rebirth of the Minikin with the vastly improved Minikin V1.5! The Minikin 1.5 features a new wattage cap of 150 watts (boosted from the previous 120 watts) as well as structural and functional improvements. The Minikin V1.5 can handle a multitude of wire types; more than you probably even thought were available! Here's a list of acceptable wire types in the Minikin V1.5:


Alloy 120
Alloy 52
Gold
Invar36
Kanthal A1 APM
Kanthal AA EAF
Kanthal D
Ni200
NiFe30
Nilo36
Nichrome
Nickel DH
Pernif36
SS 304
SS 316
SS 316L
SS 317L
SS 430
Silver
Titanium
The Minikin V1.5 has structural improvements that create a firmer, higher quality body that has a heavy duty feel as well as providing extra solidity and stability to the mod. The Minikin V1.5 still has the full bodied removeable battery door, which has truly has become quite the crowd favorite, but coupled with the Minikin V1.5's upgraded structure, fits tight as a glove yet retains its ability to swap out batteries with ease. A mini USB port has been added to grant the capability to charge if preferred by the user.

The Minikin 1.5 also features increases in its functionality with its updated screen that displays the individual charge of each battery that is being used by the mod. This update shows the user if a battery is being used more than another. This can happen if batteries have not been married (purchased together and used together solely) but this new technology, you can quickly remedy the situation. The V1.5 also features newly implemented TCR and TFR options to further enhance its performance. With TCR (Temperature Coefficient of Resistance) you are able to manually adjust the resistance that is read with your particular coil or build so you will always hit your sweet spot. With TFR (Temperature Factor of Resistivity) mode the Minikin V1.5 permits the user to use hybrid builds that have a mix of wire types.

The Minikin v1.5 still retains all the same hyper power saving capabilities as its predecessor which make your two battery mod feel as if it contained three batteries with the same, great adorable size. Batteries of *at least 30 amps* are required to make these power saving and power boosting functions work at their full potential.



Have 2 on preorder. 

ETA: I called their US distribution center and they are about a month out for shipping to me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Pindyman

Spydro said:


> This is a PSM.
> 
> Minikin V1.5 150W TC Box Mod Preorder Retail: $79.95
> 
> Black, White , Metallic Red, Purple. Appears to be same high gloss finish as the VGOD.
> 
> asMODus is proud to announce the rebirth of the Minikin with the vastly improved Minikin V1.5! The Minikin 1.5 features a new wattage cap of 150 watts (boosted from the previous 120 watts) as well as structural and functional improvements. The Minikin V1.5 can handle a multitude of wire types; more than you probably even thought were available! Here's a list of acceptable wire types in the Minikin V1.5:
> 
> 
> Alloy 120
> Alloy 52
> Gold
> Invar36
> Kanthal A1 APM
> Kanthal AA EAF
> Kanthal D
> Ni200
> NiFe30
> Nilo36
> Nichrome
> Nickel DH
> Pernif36
> SS 304
> SS 316
> SS 316L
> SS 317L
> SS 430
> Silver
> Titanium
> The Minikin V1.5 has structural improvements that create a firmer, higher quality body that has a heavy duty feel as well as providing extra solidity and stability to the mod. The Minikin V1.5 still has the full bodied removeable battery door, which has truly has become quite the crowd favorite, but coupled with the Minikin V1.5's upgraded structure, fits tight as a glove yet retains its ability to swap out batteries with ease. A mini USB port has been added to grant the capability to charge if preferred by the user.
> 
> The Minikin 1.5 also features increases in its functionality with its updated screen that displays the individual charge of each battery that is being used by the mod. This update shows the user if a battery is being used more than another. This can happen if batteries have not been married (purchased together and used together solely) but this new technology, you can quickly remedy the situation. The V1.5 also features newly implemented TCR and TFR options to further enhance its performance. With TCR (Temperature Coefficient of Resistance) you are able to manually adjust the resistance that is read with your particular coil or build so you will always hit your sweet spot. With TFR (Temperature Factor of Resistivity) mode the Minikin V1.5 permits the user to use hybrid builds that have a mix of wire types.
> 
> The Minikin v1.5 still retains all the same hyper power saving capabilities as its predecessor which make your two battery mod feel as if it contained three batteries with the same, great adorable size. Batteries of *at least 30 amps* are required to make these power saving and power boosting functions work at their full potential.
> 
> 
> 
> Have 2 on preorder.
> 
> ETA: I called their US distribution center and they are about a month out for shipping to me.



What does the shipping cost work out to?


----------



## Clouds4Days

I tried to pr order one yesterday but they dont have S.A on there delievery list.


----------



## Pindyman

Clouds4Days said:


> I tried to pr order one yesterday but they dont have S.A on there delievery list.


then perhaps @Spydro needs to let us know how he got it right


----------



## Pixstar

@Spydro is from the US.


----------



## Pindyman

Ahh


Pixstar said:


> @Spydro is from the US.


 Missed that little detail...hmm maybe he could prevent order for everyone then we could arrange shipping from him to someone here in sa....just a thought....otherwise we just have to hang 10 till someone here gets it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Glad i held back on mine, will need me one of these

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Spydro said:


> Here's a list of acceptable wire types in the Minikin V1.5:
> 
> Gold
> Silver



I am sure @Rob Fisher will love having these wire options

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vape0206

I want!!! 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naeem_M

Any ideas on who will be stocking this? Any ETA's? 

NEED THIS!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

You guys can use MyUSAddress to pre-order and ship to US to ZA. Basic one costs US$7 per year.


----------



## Chezzig

I NEED a purple one!!!!!


----------



## NaZa05

Chezzig said:


> I NEED a purple one!!!!!


Just 1? Even I don't believe you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chezzig

NaZa05 said:


> Just 1? Even I don't believe you


 Unless they come out in lime green, then 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC

Group buy??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman

No word on who gonna be the first to get these?


----------



## Spydro

Pindyman said:


> No word on who gonna be the first to get these?



No idea on your side of the ponds, but when I called their US distribution center about the two I pre ordered over a week ago, they said they are not expecting them in hand in the US until around mid June at the earliest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

I'm just going to leave this here for you kids...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pre-order-minikin-1-5-150w

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

I just hate pre-orders !!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig

Stosta said:


> I'm just going to leave this here for you kids...
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pre-order-minikin-1-5-150w


 Purple, purple, purple .... !!!! I want it now !!!!! Hmmmmm, who's pulling the trigger?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras

I just pulled the trigger !
Now for the long wait........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

morras said:


> I just pulled the trigger !
> Now for the long wait........


 I wonder how long the wait is going to be ?


----------



## Chezzig

I just wish I could see a pic of the purple one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Chezzig said:


> I just wish I could see a pic of the purple one

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


>


Hahaha! WTF is up with those aliens in the car?! Maybe he gets to use the carpool lane...


----------



## Chezzig

Andre said:


>


 Oh wow!!!! Thanks @Andre ... I cant see from the pic.. do you think it shiny or Mat?


----------



## NaZa05

Chezzig said:


> Oh wow!!!! Thanks @Andre ... I cant see from the pic.. do you think it shiny or Mat?




So many questions as if you really care lol, you and I both know you going to take it and probably take another colour too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Chezzig said:


> Oh wow!!!! Thanks @Andre ... I cant see from the pic.. do you think it shiny or Mat?


From here. Seems like Instagram. Talking about a Galactic Metallic Purple sample. So, might not be the final colour at all.


----------



## Yiannaki

Trying to decide between this and the 213. I like the form factor of the minikin but a little put off by the screen layout, fonting and size... #firstworldproblems

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Yiannaki said:


> Trying to decide between this and the 213. I like the form factor of the minikin but a little put off by the screen layout, fonting and size... #firstworldproblems


The size is awesome tho and especially the rubber coated ones. its become my daily. my evic mini is now laying dormant.


----------



## Yiannaki

Kalashnikov said:


> The size is awesome tho and especially the rubber coated ones


Not the mod size Nalz. The screen guy 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

Yiannaki said:


> Not the mod size Nalz. The screen guy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Haha screen is decent. I think just from using the vtc now we expecting such displays on all mods. But it does the job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Kalashnikov said:


> Haha screen is decent. I think just from using the vtc now we expecting such displays on all mods. But it does the job.



i'll have to take a look at yours and decide

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

NaZa05 said:


> So many questions as if you really care lol, you and I both know you going to take it and probably take another colour too


 Yes, too many questions... Needs to be shiny !!!! !! lolol... yeah but I suppose you are right lolol... so have you pulled the trigger my dear friend?


----------



## NaZa05

Yiannaki said:


> i'll have to take a look at yours and decide



@Kalashnikov Do not let him touch it though, he might not give it back to you


----------



## NaZa05

Chezzig said:


> Yes, too many questions... Needs to be shiny !!!! !! lolol... yeah but I suppose you are right lolol... so have you pulled the trigger my dear friend?



I have not, if I pull the trigger I will log on to the website everyday and keep refreshing till it arrives. I don't think my boss would appreciate the lack of productivity due to me waiting for a pre order lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chezzig

NaZa05 said:


> I have not, if I pull the trigger I will log on to the website everyday and keep refreshing till it arrives. I don't think my boss would appreciate the lack of productivity due to me waiting for a pre order lol


 I hear you lololol... I don't know If I can play the waiting game either lolol.


----------



## Chezzig

Yiannaki said:


> Trying to decide between this and the 213. I like the form factor of the minikin but a little put off by the screen layout, fonting and size... #firstworldproblems


 This, This, This !!!! you wont regret it .. promise.


----------



## NaZa05

Chezzig said:


> I hear you lololol... I don't know If I can play the waiting game either lolol.



well if you do pre order, I'll take a black one lol. You can do the waiting and you can just tell me when it arrives

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform

Must resist the urge to pre order my purple one!!!


----------



## Chezzig

NaZa05 said:


> well if you do pre order, I'll take a black one lol. You can do the waiting and you can just tell me when it arrives


 Good one.. hahaha, I was going to say the same to you.. Ill take purple and ill even keep you up to date with the shipping and when its about to arrive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig

brotiform said:


> Must resist the urge to pre order my purple one!!!


 Just do it  and then let me know if its shiny lolol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

Chezzig said:


> This, This, This !!!! you wont regret it .. promise.



@Yiannaki Chezz is biased when it comes to the minikin 



Chezzig said:


> Good one.. hahaha, I was going to say the same to you.. Ill take purple and ill even keep you up to date with the shipping and when its about to arrive.



I'll pre order for both of us but you have to pay for mine too seeing as I will be doing all the anxious waiting lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MoneymanVape

WARMACHINE said:


> it is Asmodus



Must be the shortest clip review ever haha


----------



## Yiannaki

okay minikin lovers : @NaZa05 @Chezzig @Kalashnikov

So based on the pics ive seen of the 1.5, it appears that the 510 still protrudes out of the body of the mod.

Can you dudes please snap some pics of your atties screwed on. I would like to see what the gap looks like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

Yiannaki said:


> okay minikin lovers : @NaZa05 @Chezzig @Kalashnikov
> 
> So based on the pics ive seen of the 1.5, it appears that the 510 still protrudes out of the body of the mod.
> 
> Can you dudes please snap some pics of your atties screwed on. I would like to see what the gap looks like



I will whatsapp you the pics now


----------



## Kalashnikov

Yiannaki said:


> okay minikin lovers : @NaZa05 @Chezzig @Kalashnikov
> 
> So based on the pics ive seen of the 1.5, it appears that the 510 still protrudes out of the body of the mod.
> 
> Can you dudes please snap some pics of your atties screwed on. I would like to see what the gap looks like


I have nooo gap with my crius. My billow v2 has a very very and by very i mean so tiny i wouldnt even call it a gap gap. i didnt even ever notice it untill right now. But if i scew in the 510 pin on the billow then gap gone. Its a good gap to have. It helps prevent tanks scratching the mod


----------



## Chezzig

Yiannaki said:


> okay minikin lovers : @NaZa05 @Chezzig @Kalashnikov
> 
> So based on the pics ive seen of the 1.5, it appears that the 510 still protrudes out of the body of the mod.
> 
> Can you dudes please snap some pics of your atties screwed on. I would like to see what the gap looks like


 I don't have any gaps either, Ill take pics tomorrow when I have the black and white with me @Kalashnikov


----------



## MorneW

Sig 223!!!

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz

MorneW said:


> Sig 223!!!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


Haibo! there is no Sigelei 223 .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MorneW

Dubz said:


> Haibo! there is no Sigelei 223 .


Whoops...typo  

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz

MorneW said:


> Whoops...typo
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


For sure! 213 FTW!!!


----------



## Spydro

I'm thinking they will all be the gloss finish like the 120W VGOD has. For sure the white and metallic red, and probably the purple. The black not sure until my black and white ones get here. Might be in hand as soon as 3 more weeks.

On this side of the pond they are $80 shipped from their distribution center in southern California.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skollie

when it says it can run those wires. 

what does that actually mean? 

as in tc mode?

Look im already getting one haha i just want to know what this actually means


----------



## Andre

Skollie said:


> when it says it can run those wires.
> 
> what does that actually mean?
> 
> as in tc mode?
> 
> Look im already getting one haha i just want to know what this actually means


Yes.


----------



## blujeenz

Skollie said:


> when it says it can run those wires.
> what does that actually mean?
> as in tc mode?
> Look im already getting one haha i just want to know what this actually means


Sounds like quite the impulsive buy... _"I dont know what it does, but I want one."_


----------



## Crockett

They're here....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mildly.inked

Crockett said:


> They're here....
> View attachment 56613



Noticed that a little earlier (been checking basically a few times every day lol), I just about did a double take when I saw it under "Just-arrived"! Ordered and paid for one  

Timing was perfect since I recently sold my Rolo a few days ago and was waiting for the Minikin 1.5 to land in SA. Nice one @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

So far they have only released the black version. I preordered both a black and white one direct from the US asModus Distribution Center in CA. So no idea if they plan to ship the black alone or wait for the white to also be available too before shipping. I'll call them Monday and find out, try to also get some idea what the time frame will be for the other colors to be released for distribution.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## canocep66

Hi i am looking to buy a 2 battery mod
Can someone tell me whats so special about the minikin1.5 ( other than working with gold coils )
I am trying to choose between minikin,siegeli 213 and snowwolf


----------



## Clouds4Days

canocep66 said:


> Hi i am looking to buy a 2 battery mod
> Can someone tell me whats so special about the minikin1.5 ( other than working with gold coils )
> I am trying to choose between minikin,siegeli 213 and snowwolf



They are all amazing mods and you will be happy with either of them. Personaly it comes down to personal prefrence for me.
The only mod that is a little dated with tech is the snow wolf but its still a beautiful mod.

What is your reson for this mod?
To use as a everyday carry.? Home use? Spare mod? Or just cause you can ?


----------



## canocep66

Clouds4Days said:


> They are all amazing mods and you will be happy with either of them. Personaly it comes down to personal prefrence for me.
> The only mod that is a little dated with tech is the snow wolf but its still a beautiful mod.
> 
> What is your reson for this mod?
> To use as a everyday carry.? Home use? Spare mod? Or just cause you can ?


Everyday carry, pocket friendly that can fire dual claptops in griffin25 with ease.
In the beginning I was more inclined to get the siegeli213 for it looks and for having extra functions like preheat etc. But also read some complaints about the tcr and software issues. Never had a minikin before so is it a good, established brand like joytech which continues to give good support with firmware upgrades to my vtc mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

canocep66 said:


> Everyday carry, pocket friendly that can fire dual claptops in griffin25 with ease.
> In the beginning I was more inclined to get the siegeli213 for it looks and for having extra functions like preheat etc. But also read some complaints about the tcr and software issues. Never had a minikin before so is it a good, established brand like joytech which continues to give good support with firmware upgrades to my vtc mini.



The folk on here that have a sig 213 love them. In terms of being carry friendly both are good. But to use as a everyday carry. I would go for the black minikin. It will be more rubust as the outside has a rubbery finish so it will look good for a longer time.
Everyone that has a minikin on here loves them too and very rarely will you see one on the classifieds for sale.
I say minikin 
I actually pre orderd one myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## canocep66

Clouds4Days said:


> The folk on here that have a sig 213 love them. In terms of being carry friendly both are good. But to use as a everyday carry. I would go for the black minikin. It will be more rubust as the outside has a rubbery finish so it will look good for a longer time.
> Everyone that has a minikin on here loves them too and very rarely will you see one on the classifieds for sale.
> I say minikin
> I actually pre orderd one myself


Thank you @Clouds4Days
I Decided on minikin too
Maybe get the fuchai213 later when its out as a backup. You can never have enough mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

canocep66 said:


> Thank you @Clouds4Days
> I Decided on minikin too
> Maybe get the fuchai213 later when its out as a backup. You can never have enough mods



Hahaha for sure.
You always need a backup for a backup 
You wont be sorry you chose the minikin.
I have never never heard one thing bad on the previous version and this one will be even better with 30watts more to play with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Update and some new information on the Minikin V1.5 150W mods. I called their distribution center this morning and asked some questions.

As we know only the black version has been released so far (and is in stock at least at one vendor there in SA). They have not received information yet when the other colors will be released, but suspect the white version will be next. 

The black and purple have a rubberized finish, the white and red metallic are gloss finish like the white body on the VGOD 120W.

They were holding my order for both a black and white to wait for the white one to come... but they offered and are sending the black one on to me now, and will notify me when the white version comes in.

All for now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## mildly.inked

Nice. The good Sir's sent me a pic of mine being packaged for shipping this morning with The Courier Guy's waybill and fromt the last update it seems it's now somewhere between Durbs and GP on it's way to me, psyched

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

I'm a little miffed that the black one is rubberized as I would have preferred gloss. Maybe they have fixed the door ajar issues that are on the rubberized 120W's on these. At least the black 120W's showed it the least.


----------



## mildly.inked

Spydro said:


> I'm a little miffed that the black one is rubberized as I would have preferred gloss. Maybe they have fixed the door ajar issues that are on the rubberized 120W's on these. At least the black 120W's showed it the least.



I haven't owned a Minikin before but did see the 120W had some gapage (which would bug me) but according to the blurb it has been improved so I'm hoping it's now flush or barely noticeable... We shall see tomorrow though.

Here's the bit off @Sir Vape's site I'm referring to:
"...but partnered with the Minikin V1.5's upgraded body structure, _*the door fits tight as a glove*_ yet retains its ability to swap out batteries with maximized simplicity."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

mildly.inked said:


> I haven't owned a Minikin before but did see the 120W had some gapage (which would bug me) but according to the blurb it has been improved so I'm hoping it's now flush or barely noticeable... We shall see tomorrow though.
> 
> Here's the bit off @Sir Vape's site I'm referring to:
> "...but partnered with the Minikin V1.5's upgraded body structure, _*the door fits tight as a glove*_ yet retains its ability to swap out batteries with maximized simplicity."



Thanks kindly for the extra info.. I have not visited that vendors web site (but will).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@mildly.inked thats awesome brother.
I have to wait a little longer cause I've gone for the red 
I almost wanted to change my colour because of black coming out first. But i really want that nice shiney red so gonna hang in there while the fomo is building hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

I could have lived with a black Minikin 120W since on this color the door gap was not that noticeable. I don't mind the rubberized finish on the VGOD's door at all, so I think I'll be fine with the black 150W when that issue has been addressed by them. There is a new Black Avo 24mm waiting for it, and a SS Avo 24 for the white one (the other black Avo 24 is on the VGOD). Will be a winning trio.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mildly.inked

Clouds4Days said:


> @mildly.inked thats awesome brother.
> I have to wait a little longer cause I've gone for the red
> I almost wanted to change my colour because of black coming out first. But i really want that nice shiney red so gonna hang in there while the fomo is building hahaha



You are a lot more patient than I! I basically went for the first one that was available... thank goodness they didn't launch a pink one first lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mildly.inked

Spydro said:


> I could have lived with a black Minikin 120W since on this color the door gap was not that noticeable. I don't mind the rubberized finish on the VGOD's door at all, so I think I'll be fine with the black 150W when that issue has been addressed by them. There is a new Black Avo 24mm waiting for it, and a SS Avo 24 for the white one (the other black Avo 24 is on the VGOD). Will be a winning trio.



I've also got a black Avo-24 waiting for the minikin, I think it will match up nicely

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

mildly.inked said:


> I've also got a black Avo-24 waiting for the minikin, I think it will match up nicely



I agree... it's like the 24mm Avo's were made for the Minikins.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

More changes picked up off the distribution center web site. 

No mention of the red metallic color now, but some new colors pictured as being available on preorder. 

I see this as putting the cart before the horse asMODus. Fill your freakin preorders on the first four colors from over a month ago BEFORE you leap into more orders that you can't fill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mildly.inked

Spydro said:


> More changes picked up off the distribution center web site.
> 
> No mention of the red metallic color now, but some new colors pictured as being available on preorder.
> 
> I see this as putting the cart before the horse asMODus. Fill your preorders on the first four colors from over a month ago BEFORE you leap into more orders that you can't fill.


Damn, I actually dig the Glaxy one, it's bright! 

But agreed, so many people waiting on promised colours so get those sorted and out first before coming up with and advertising new ones.


----------



## Kalashnikov

FM edition (FingerPrint Magnet edition) hahahahaha that just made me hose myself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> @mildly.inked thats awesome brother.
> I have to wait a little longer cause I've gone for the red
> I almost wanted to change my colour because of black coming out first. But i really want that nice shiney red so gonna hang in there while the fomo is building hahaha



The red metallic has been dropped from the preorder list at the US asMODus distribution center. I had to call them again for not living up to promises made Monday, so asked why the red was dropped and got a song and dance answer that suggested their not making them. IOW their own distribution center doesn't have a clue. So I'd stay on top of your preorder for a Metallic Red and try to get some clarification from whom ever you preordered it from. 

The impression is Vaporesso and asMODus are birds of a feather.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Spydro said:


> The red metallic has been dropped from the preorder list at the US asMODus distribution center. I had to call them again for not living up to promises made Monday, so asked why the red was dropped and got a song and dance answer that suggested their not making them. IOW their own distribution center doesn't have a clue. So I'd stay on top of your preorder for a Metallic Red and try to get some clarification from whom ever you preordered it from.
> 
> The impression is Vaporesso and asMODus are birds of a feather.



Thank you @Spydro for this feedback.
Im going to tag in @Sir Vape @BigGuy as this is where i pre orderd and maybe they can just clarify if they will be getting red or of it has been dropped on there side?


----------



## skola

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you @Spydro for this feedback.
> Im going to tag in @Sir Vape @BigGuy as this is where i pre orderd and maybe they can just clarify if they will be getting red or of it has been dropped on there side?


I am not sure if vendors are allowed to comment here. Perhaps start a new thread in the who has stock forum to get a speedier response.


----------



## NaZa05

Is there any feedback from those who have now received the black one already? A comparison between the new and old would also be nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mildly.inked

NaZa05 said:


> Is there any feedback from those who have now received the black one already? A comparison between the new and old would also be nice



Hi @NaZa05, I posted some brief thoughts on the new 1.5 in the VapeMail thread so just copying it here for you:



mildly.inked said:


> Well, I didn't own the original/first one so I can't compare it to that but so far so good hey. There is still the tiny atty-gap due to the protruding 510 connector but as others said it's most likely to try and avoid the top of the mod getting any "atty-rash", it's there but it's a tiny gap so doesn't bug me. There is still a very small gap between the top and bottom of the mod and the battery door but it's also really small so I'm good with that.
> 
> The mod feels really solid, with the batteries it has some weight to it but a good weight I think. I haven't spent too much time with the menu or temp control yet as I was playing around with different builds on my Avo-24 last night mostly but I'll give it a go with my Crown soon to compare to the Rolo (I've found TC works very differently on different mods even with the same wattage/temp combo - although that is probably obvious but I'm still learning).
> 
> All in all I'm quite happy with it, it's a good size, the battery life so far is decent, has a nice feel and I can carry it in my pocket a lot easier than my Rolo so it's a keeper for me - I still have my pico which is now sporting a Serpent mini so between the two I am basically sorted wrt mods, tanks and drippers.... for now anyways hahaha"

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Finally got confirmation that a black V1.5 is due here tomorrow. Also that the white version may still be up to weeks out. So I canceled the order for the white one for a full refund (takes about 2 weeks) and will buy something else instead to run the extra Avo24.

ETA: A Sigelei 213W is inbound instead, due mid week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Kalashnikov said:


> FM edition (FingerPrint Magnet edition) hahahahaha that just made me hose myself



You'd be getting hosed by them too over here... the FPM is $30 more that the other colors from their US distribution center.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Oh yes, I want !!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Seeing I left my RX200 on an ATM on the weekend, this is now my next buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88

CloudmanJHB said:


> Seeing I left my RX200 on an ATM on the weekend, this is now my next buy!


That is terribly sad bro. Shame man

I'm so attached to mine don't know how I would deal with the loss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Last time I read, FPM and galaxy are limited to 1000 units each, hence the extra cost. But that is last time I read, so don't quote me.


----------



## CloudmanJHB

DrSirus-88 said:


> That is terribly sad bro. Shame man
> 
> I'm so attached to mine don't know how I would deal with the loss



Thanks bud, yeah there was definitely a moment of sadness, but hey onwards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Feliks Karp said:


> Last time I read, FPM and galaxy are limited to 1000 units each, hence the extra cost. But that is last time I read, so don't quote me.



The US Asmodus distribution center now has the white version in stock (out of stock on the black). A few US retailers have black and purple versions in stock, for as much as 25% less cost than buying direct from them.


----------



## Feliks Karp

Spydro said:


> The US Asmodus distribution center now has the white version in stock (out of stock on the black). A few US retailers have black and purple versions in stock, for as much as 25% less cost than buying direct from them.



Yeah I have no idea how the manufacturers do their pricing, been reading a few stories on how other (not asmosdus) manufacturers have been holding warranties hostage if you buy from a reseller who does less than the RRP...crazy stuff.


----------



## Henx

So far my favourite is the purple! one day when I'm big! haha have to own one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Dear Minikin 1.5 owners. 

I was wanting to know how you have found this device to behave in TC mode (specifically SS and ni200) 

Does it work as well as something like a VTC mini in this regard?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Yiannaki said:


> Dear Minikin 1.5 owners.
> 
> I was wanting to know how you have found this device to behave in TC mode (specifically SS and ni200)
> 
> Does it work as well as something like a VTC mini in this regard?



Stop askin questions
Just get the dam thing lol. It still can do temp and cotton does not burn. I use it everyday with temp. Only difference is 20degrees to get the same vape.
EG. Crius 0.3 SS build at 40W and 200C on the vtc
Crius 0.3 SS build at 40W and 220C on the minikin

That would just be because they using a different tcr value as apposed to the vtc. But minikin 1.5 has TCR
so you wouldnt have any of those issues once you set the tcr. Then it should be identical to the vtc .

Kind Regards Minikin v1 owner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pindyman

guys anyone 1.5 owners that want to maybe get rid of the 120w minikin....looking for tiffany lol


----------



## Vapester Steve

Loving my new Minikin 1.5 in black. Atomix vapes sold out on the black in less than 24 hours!!!!

however Atomix does have the white and purple landing at the store within the next 2 days


----------



## moolies86

Purple and white available at sir Vape!!!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Spydro

A note about the colors.... 
The V1.5 150W's with rubberized finishes do have the same door gap issues that the rubberized 120's had. Not as noticeable on the black 150 same as the black 120. Maybe something to keep in mind when you pick colors if you are OCD about the door gap issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## moolies86

Spydro said:


> A note about the colors....
> The V1.5 150W's with rubberized finishes do have the same door gap issues that the rubberized 120's had. Not as noticeable on the black 150 same as the black 120. Maybe something to keep in mind when you pick colors if you are OCD about the door gap issues.


Thank you for the insight @spydro,this might seem like a stupid question but do you think a sleeve would fit onto the rubberized minikins ?is there a noticeable difference in size ?I want the minikin for its battery life and really like the fact that its rubberized but would like to protect it even more with a sleeve as I will be using it in conditions where the possibility to drop it is high ?

Edit: thinking about using it at work which for me has a high possibility it could get dropped but i think im going to get too atached to it  i think my next buy should be a REO lol


----------



## Spydro

moolies86 said:


> Thank you for the insight @spydro,this might seem like a stupid question but do you think a sleeve would fit onto the rubberized minikins ?is there a noticeable difference in size ?I want the minikin for its battery life and really like the fact that its rubberized but would like to protect it even more with a sleeve as I will be using it in conditions where the possibility to drop it is high ?



No such thing as a stupid question, just stupid answers. 

My answer on this question will lean heavily to the stupid side by default because I have never used a sleeve on any mod. But I imagine some here that have Minikin's will have used them and may chime in.

Best guess though would be who ever makes the sleeves does make them to fit the rubberized finish as most of the Minikin's do have that finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Thank you @spydro,I forgot to state the size difference between the 120w and 150w,as the vendors here only stock the sleeve for the 120w,I know it will be blocking the charging port but that's not a issue as I will be using a battery charger instead of the mod


----------



## moolies86

Looks like size shouldn't be a problem thanks @Spydro


----------



## Yiannaki

Spydro said:


> A note about the colors....
> The V1.5 150W's with rubberized finishes do have the same door gap issues that the rubberized 120's had. Not as noticeable on the black 150 same as the black 120. Maybe something to keep in mind when you pick colors if you are OCD about the door gap issues.



@Spydro. could you perhaps shed some light regarding the performance of the 1.5 on temperature control? What has your experience been?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Yiannaki said:


> @Spydro. could you perhaps shed some light regarding the performance of the 1.5 on temperature control? What has your experience been?



I don't run any of my TC mods in TC mode, so have no idea how well the Minikin's perform in TC.


----------



## skola

moolies86 said:


> Thank you @spydro,I forgot to state the size difference between the 120w and 150w,as the vendors here only stock the sleeve for the 120w,I know it will be blocking the charging port but that's not a issue as I will be using a battery charger instead of the mod



The minikin 120w sleeve does indeed fit the minikin 1.5.



Yiannaki said:


> @Spydro. could you perhaps shed some light regarding the performance of the 1.5 on temperature control? What has your experience been?



I will do dryburn test this weekend for you to test the TC on SS. I had a 26/24 g SS setup running in one of my tanks and i feel like i had to up the wattage and temp to get my sweet spot. PM me your cell number and I'll send you a vid of the dry burn test tomorrow.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

skola said:


> The minikin 120w sleeve does indeed fit the minikin 1.5.


Can i just ask where you get sleeves from? And does it really need one especially on the rubber ones?


----------



## skola

Kalashnikov said:


> Can i just ask where you get sleeves from?



SirVape... 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/asmodus-minikin-sleeve



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Tell me peeps do the rubberized minikins wear and tear easily? Does it come off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

CloudmanJHB said:


> Tell me peeps do the rubberized minikins wear and tear easily? Does it come off?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Mine has been laid down everywhere without much care and it pretty much still looks like it came out of the box. the rubber is very durable.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NaZa05

Kalashnikov said:


> Nope. Mine has been laid down everywhere without much care and it pretty much still looks like it came out of the box. the rubber is very durable.




Agreed, mine has even fallen out of my pocket onto the concrete and not even a scratch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Great thanks !


----------



## Kalashnikov

NaZa05 said:


> Agreed, mine has even fallen out of my pocket onto the concrete and not even a scratch


you let it fall. shame on you


----------



## NaZa05

Kalashnikov said:


> you let it fall. shame on you



I know, I felt like that when it fell. Are you going to buy the 1.5?


----------



## Kalashnikov

NaZa05 said:


> I know, I felt like that when it fell. Are you going to buy the 1.5?


if someone will buy my one for 1200 then yeah but doubt that gonna happen. You bro?


----------



## NaZa05

Kalashnikov said:


> if someone will buy my one for 1200 then yeah but doubt that gonna happen. You bro?



Also waiting to see hey, not in a rush for a new mod. maybe when the rest of the colours come in I'll feel different.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Kalashnikov said:


> Can i just ask where you get sleeves from? And does it really need one especially on the rubber ones?



They don't need one IMO. Only complaint I've ever heard is that some colors have got dirty (like the Tiffany Blue).

To me sleeves are a personal preference thing. I would never put a sleeve on any of my mods. And I'm not a fan of wraps/skins either. Have only used those on two mods ever... a polished ProVari that was a finger print magnet got a carbon fiber wrap, a current Black Snow Wolf Mini that was the same has a skin covering the doors only. All of the SWM's are the same probably, but my Champagne and White ones don't show them as much as the black one did.


----------



## Chezzig

I caved @NaZa05 .. Just ordered a purple one  lolol....

I don't feel bad though because I haven't had vapemail in a good 6 weeks , other than my VM Juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05

Chezzig said:


> I caved @NaZa05 .. Just ordered a purple one  lolol....
> 
> I don't feel bad though because I haven't had vapemail in a good 6 weeks , other than my VM Juice



I'm actually surprised it took you this long lol, I will cave soon just waiting for the right colour to land.

You should get the aVo 24 for it @Chezzig


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Haven't Vaped her yet coz I'm fasting. But damn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Chezzig

NaZa05 said:


> I'm actually surprised it took you this long lol, I will cave soon just waiting for the right colour to land.
> 
> You should get the aVo 24 for it @Chezzig


 lololol.. I kept telling myself "I don't need it" which I don't ... Buuuut, I deserve it  Good thinking .. I hope you find your colour soon 

Avo 24? Do I need to do any work in order to get it vaping in 1 min??? cos you know me hey.


----------



## Chezzig

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Haven't Vaped her yet coz I'm fasting. But damn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 SHE IS GORGEOUS !!!!!! Enjoy her @Yusuf Cape Vaper and ill post of pic of her twin when she arrives in my hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

Chezzig said:


> lololol.. I kept telling myself "I don't need it" which I don't ... Buuuut, I deserve it  Good thinking .. I hope you find your colour soon
> 
> Avo 24? Do I need to do any work in order to get it vaping in 1 min??? cos you know me hey.



The same tank just posted on the purple one above. I think it's time to build coils now yourself.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Attie said:


> View attachment 53967
> 
> 
> *Introducing the brand new Minikin v1.5. Our newly updated device will have many new functions that will satisfy every vapers needs. With the newly upgraded wattage of 150w for power mode and 120w for temperature control along with individual battery indicators to check for even energy dispersion. The new Minikin will also support a multitude of metals for TC. We also added new modes of TCR and TFR for an even greater customisable experience. There is now a micro USB port for an innovative dual battery charging for convenience.*


Bet you didnt expect this to become the official minikin 1.5 thread lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## skola

According to the review, it has a "roller-coaster tc".. Maybe not for you @Yiannaki...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Archangel2203

I need help lol vaperite will only keep my minikin till tomorrow im torn between the minikin and the smok h-priv 220 any suggestions please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Archangel2203 said:


> I need help lol vaperite will only keep my minikin till tomorrow im torn between the minikin and the smok h-priv 220 any suggestions please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minikin. 

You wont regret it. 

Sent from my SM-G361H using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

Archangel2203 said:


> I need help lol vaperite will only keep my minikin till tomorrow im torn between the minikin and the smok h-priv 220 any suggestions please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smok Hpriv, more power and no roller coaster TC compared to the minikin, 24mm atty could have overhang on the minikin which might irk you.
Check out* *DJLsb Vapes reviews on both.



I have neither, waiting for the IPV6X.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Archangel2203

blujeenz said:


> Smok Hpriv, more power and no roller coaster TC compared to the minikin, 24mm atty could have overhang on the minikin which might irk you.
> Check out* *DJLsb Vapes reviews on both.
> 
> 
> 
> I have neither, waiting for the IPV6X.




thanks alot this actually really helped alot i was completely torn but now i have made up my mind thanks again

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki

skola said:


> According to the review, it has a "roller-coaster tc".. Maybe not for you @Yiannaki...



It would seem so! And such a pitty. Love the format factor of the minikin, the rubber finish and the design. Pitty it sucks at TC 

Now to look for something else....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Yiannaki said:


> It would seem so! And such a pitty. Love the format factor of the minikin, the rubber finish and the design. Pitty it sucks at TC
> 
> Now to look for something else....



SX Q

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

method1 said:


> SX Q


Haha. Graveyard shift 

Yep! Q class ftw. Now to just find stock of blue and then we're in business 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Archangel2203

Yiannaki said:


> It would seem so! And such a pitty. Love the format factor of the minikin, the rubber finish and the design. Pitty it sucks at TC
> 
> Now to look for something else....



Why not check out the h-priv all the reviews ive gone through all say its amazing the only reason i was torn between that and the minikin is because a sales consultant at vaperite was adamant on how good it was, but now that i saw the review posted earlier sometimes researching for yourself yields better results and that reviewer from the previous post is seriously thorough so maybe go through his other reviews, the other reviewers are okayish but not so in-depth. And since smok is coming out with the tfv8 tank thats also a pretty good perk, and if your into big clouds and tricks you can also get the vgod tank at about R600 and coils are about R66 for the vgod, so you dont have to get a rebuildable the vgod works just as well 

Hope this helps you with your decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

blujeenz said:


> Smok Hpriv, more power and no roller coaster TC compared to the minikin, *24mm atty could have overhang on the minikin which might irk you.*
> .....................



That is a no as an OCD issue.  My 24mm Avocado's look like they were made for the Minikin's. Side to side there is even a little extra room, and the rounded front on the Minikin lines up with the 24 atty quite well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Archangel2203

got my h-priv today and seriously impressed and happy with it its amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

I love my Minikin's with Avo 24's on them. But I have been enjoying the preheat on the Sig 213/Avo 24 long enough now that I tend to reach for it more often than the Minikin's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

